# Comment fonctionne exactement le partage de photos iCloud ?



## ddd231 (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous mon niveau de stockage est saturé pour cela j'ai trouvé la solution je transfère tous mes fichiers sur le partage de photos iCloud.

Mais maintenant comment je fait pour libérer mon espace de stockage icloud?

Pour cela, je me pose 3 questions:

La première si je désactive et supprime les photos l'espace de stockage afin de récupérer ma capacité de stockage icloud est ce que je supprime aussi ceux que j'ai partagé?      (Vous trouverez le message en PJ)

La deuxième est ce que si je me rend sur icloud.com et je supprime une par une les photos ça me supprimera également ceux que j'ai partagé?

La troisième, vous pensez quoi du logiciel iPhone Data Cleaner me perdra t-il de supprimer mes photos en gardant ceux partagé?

Merci pour votre aide précieuse je suis perdu.

Bien Cordialement,

Micka


----------

